# More proposed CPP changes, and what they really mean.



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

There is a lot of misunderstanding about the proposed CPP child-rearing "drop-in" provision. Read this article for a better understanding:
https://retirehappy.ca/proposed-changes-canada-pension-plan/


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks. There is a reference to changes to the disability application mechanism that I have not seen elsewhere. 



> Currently, if you become disabled before age 65 but after you started receiving your CPP retirement pension, you are not eligible for a CPP disability pension.
> 
> Under the proposed change, people in this situation will “receive an additional payment.” No further details have been provided as to how this change will be implemented, except that it is again scheduled for implementation in 2019.


I wonder exactly what they are getting at. Perhaps seniors will have a form of disability insurance.


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

olivaw said:


> Thanks. There is a reference to changes to the disability application mechanism that I have not seen elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder exactly what they are getting at. Perhaps seniors will have a form of disability insurance.


Hi Olivaw - Yes, I'm a little surprised that nobody else seems to have noticed that proposed change either. Perhaps it's because the Dept of Finance hasn't provided much detail on what this change will really mean. Here's a link to my source document for the changes: http://www.fin.gc.ca/n17/data/17-122_2-eng.asp


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

The CPP disability benefit seems to have been there for a while so it reads to me to be more about making it less restrictive instead of something new.

The link is confusing at it says:


> At present, recipients of the CPP retirement pension who become disabled *cannot receive the larger CPP disability pension*, even if they are still under age 65 and otherwise meet eligibility requirements ...


Meanwhile, this link recommends applying for the CPP pension *at the same time* as applying for the disability benefit, where if one qualifies - the CPP pension will be converted to a disability benefit. 
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/b.../cpp/cpp-disability-benefit/before-apply.html

The problem situation it outlines regarding receiving a CPP pension is where one applies for the disability benefit fifteen months or more after the CPP pension starts. This seems to make one ineligible for the disability benefit.


Cheers


----------



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Eclectic - You're partially right when you say that one of the situations that it addresses is where someone applies for CPP disability more than 15 months after starting their CPP retirement pension. Another situation though, is where the person does apply for CPP disability within 15 months but where the disability occurred anytime after the person started receiving their retirement pension. In those cases the CPP disability application would be denied simply because the date of onset of the disability occurred after the person started receiving their CPP retirement pension. This proposed change would apply to both situations.


----------

